# Kayvaan Shrike conversion



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Cothbarton (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, I actually rather like that. It fits the whole slightly Edgar Allen Poe/horror aspect the Raven Guard have a little bit. The grasping talons reaching out towards his victi... I mean, gloriously defeated foe.

The only slightly small thing might be the large bit of wire coming out of the back for the one raven. Possibly try attaching the bird to the backpack instead with a smaller piece?

Good model though!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Simply put, that looks awesome. And I'm not even a Space Marine kinda guy and I would totally field an army with a guy like that in it. Though I do think the one thing that it's lacking is a real proper angle- you obviously went for a lot of impact, and I just can't help but feel by not having him perched on top of a gargoyle or something like that (Batman style, aw yeah) subtracts from the "Holy shit that is awesome".

Otherwise, can't believe I'm saying this, go Raven Guard!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

'Rawwgghh im gonna get you'


----------



## Wolflord Rush (Jun 18, 2011)

Cothbarton said:


> Hey, I actually rather like that. It fits the whole slightly Edgar Allen Poe/horror aspect the Raven Guard have a little bit. The grasping talons reaching out towards his victi... I mean, gloriously defeated foe.


I agree. Definitely gives Shrike a more sinister feel, and with Raven Guard being masters of ambush and stealth, it fits very well.

The only thing I would have done different, was left off the wings on the helm. With the wings on the backpack, the helm makes it JUST a tad too busy. Other than that, i love it, its great work, and the pose really gives a lot of character to the model. +rep!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty awesome, have a rep. I love the singular Jet Pack. Any chance you might get some more Raven Guard painted?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

good, apart from the hands, they look a bit wimpy


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

> The only thing I would have done different, was left off the wings on the helm. With the wings on the backpack, the helm makes it JUST a tad too busy.


I unfortunately have knocked him off the table twice already and of course the helm wings were the first too fall off. It just didn't have the same feel to it without them.

Also, excuse the zoology major in me, but they are actually part of the camouflage. Its like a great horned owl. The "horns" break up the outline making them blend in with the background better, something that I feel the Raven Guard would be all for.



> Any chance you might get some more Raven Guard painted?


I have a few others painted. they can be seen here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93391



> good, apart from the hands, they look a bit wimpy


I converted up 2 or 3 other claws but they all seemed to clunky, and not something that could be used stealthily. I liked the smallness, and flexibility of these as it looks like the would be able to grab someone by the head (the pose i was going for) and drag them back into the shadows.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, this looks awesome!! I agree with the comment about having a smaller wire for the crow, but apart from that I really like the concept, taking lightening claws away from the whole Wolverine idea and into Edward Scissor Hands area 

Rev


----------

